

A Pain in the Athens: Why Greece Isn't to Blame for the Crisis - jarcane
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/greece/2015-07-07/pain-athens

======
csense
Interesting point of view from the mainstream narrative -- but if this is
true, why aren't more people pointing it out?

~~~
jarcane
I think perhaps partly because it's just not being told? It wouldn't be the
first time, after all.

There's another great piece here on just how out-of-control the German
narrative of events has become here:
[http://mainlymacro.blogspot.fi/2015/07/why-germany-wants-
rid...](http://mainlymacro.blogspot.fi/2015/07/why-germany-wants-rid-of-
greece.html)

I think there's something to be said for the parallel he draws: It's
essentially the typical local austerity narrative writ large. The
poor/creditor are lazy and corrupt and their woes are all their fault (pay no
attention to the Bugatti driving banker behind the curtain).

~~~
yasiel
Conspiracy aside. It's easier to vilify a single group than explain the true
more complex story.

Great quote from your article: There is a "universal tendency for poverty to
be explained in terms of the personal failings of the poor."

